# budeme u stropu



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko, bavili jsem se o tom, co budeme mít k obědu, co si vybereme, postarší kolegyně se vyjádřila takto: "No, luštěniny, budeme u stropu". Co tím myslela, že budeme u stropu? Je to nějaký idiom, že ano? Děkuju.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pokud je, tak rozhodně ne rozšířený, jelikož já jej nikdy neslyšel.
Napadá mne, že luštěniny nadýmají a následný zápach se drží při zemi.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

to ne, je to míněno ale úplně jinak, si tedy myslím )...

*Jak již bylo - správně - výše řečeno, luštěniny (např. hrách, fazole apod.) nadýmají, ano. To znamená, že je člověk po nich "nafouknutý/nadmutý" jak(o) balón... A balóny létají, že, se vznášejí...  Vaše kolegyně tím chtěla jenom přeneseně říci, že Vás bude "pobolívat bříško (budete nafouklý, možná i prdět apod.)" ) 
*
Viz: 
*Nadmutí = nadměrná "plynatost"*

http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=nafouklý&Hledej=Hledej (sloveso: nafouklý)
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=nadmout&Hledej=Hledej (sloveso: nadmout)


Také znám ještě sousloví: "(být) nadmutý jak koza"... ) 


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kirmakX6on

tak to bych taky nepochopil (ale kolegyně bych se hned zeptal, jak to myslí), ale zřejmě význam je ten, jak to napsal Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Díky moc. Já jsem také uvažoval o efektu luštěnin na trávicí trakt, ale tak detailní aerodynamické vysvětlení, jaký uvádí Bohemos, by mě nenapadlo.


----------

